# How many weeks before BMQ did they tell you your date?



## tannerthehammer (2 May 2005)

I'm doing my BMQ/SQ this summer and I am hoping they won't wait till last minute to tell me my dates because I have to apply for a leave of absence from work and it will take 2 weeks to come through....


----------



## Shadow Cat (2 May 2005)

My husband only got 2 and a half weeks notice but he was the last one in our region to find out so I don't think that that is the norm.  The other guys that got sworn in got 5 to 6 weeks notice.


----------



## Gouki (2 May 2005)

This has been talked about a lot around here..

In short ... you'll get your call when you get your call. You don't know, I don't know, a lot of people around here don't know. We're all in the same boat and we'll find out whenever they decide to tell us.


----------



## Da_man (3 May 2005)

I know 2 people who got their call the night before


----------



## thorbahn (3 May 2005)

I knew it would be coming up in a while as soon as they had enough people, then I got the official dates one week before.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (3 May 2005)

Out here in the west, the schedule is posted online   http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/it/calendar.htm
you may want to check to see if your area has a similar resource.
Of course as with everything in this great establishment, details are subject to change for no apparent reason, or notice


----------



## Dogboy (3 May 2005)

well from finishing my paperwork on a Tues. I got a call for training on Thur. so 3 days notes and i swore in the next Mon. and I leave for BMQ the next week 
so almost 2 week from start to leaving


----------



## tannerthehammer (4 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> This has been talked about a lot around here..
> 
> In short ... you'll get your call when you get your call. You don't know, I don't know, a lot of people around here don't know. We're all in the same boat and we'll find out whenever they decide to tell us.



I wasn't asking when I was gonna get my call I asked how long it took you to get yours...THanks


----------

